# Extending Dining Chair legs



## flugelboneman (Jul 29, 2014)

We have six antique dining chairs, circa 1930's. People must have been smaller then, as these chairs all sit too low at the dining table. I have tried everywhere to get some ideas on how to lengthen the legs without spoiling their appearance, but so far no success. I have seen a few chair leg extenders, but they would make the chairs look awkward. Someone suggested lowering the dining table by cutting the legs, but they are sculpted and to suitable for cutting. I have also been told that you can raise the seat areas of the chair, but then there will be a gap. Any "idees"? Or suggestions?


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

You did not give us the height of the chair seat or the height of the table top. This would be needed in our effort to help. 
Most dining chairs are all made within 1" of the same seating height. 
The seat height is "standard" for wooden chairs. That's because most tables are made within 1" of the same height and have a "standard" measured height.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*not many choices here ......*

The most simple way to raise the seat height is to add a thicker cushion. Extending the legs is a difficult proposition. Because of the large forces at the bottom of the legs especially when someone were to tip back, there is not a secure way to add more than an 1" or so. 

Wood dowels of at least 5/8" and epoxy would be my choice. If you had a lathe and the legs were round to start with, you could turn a shouldered add on piece in the same wood as the chairs.

If a brass sleeve which would strengthen the joint and it would not look out of place, that may be a workable solution. How about a photo?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

flugelboneman said:


> We have six antique dining chairs, circa 1930's. People must have been smaller then, as these chairs all sit too low at the dining table. I have tried everywhere to get some ideas on how to lengthen the legs without spoiling their appearance, but so far no success. I have seen a few chair leg extenders, but they would make the chairs look awkward. Someone suggested lowering the dining table by cutting the legs, but they are sculpted and to suitable for cutting. I have also been told that you can raise the seat areas of the chair, but then there will be a gap. Any "idees"? Or suggestions?


Have decorative cushions made for each chair.

You could put casters underneath. I have done that, but it takes a large, heavy chair for it to look good.

George


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I agree with woodenthings, you're asking for trouble adding to the chair legs. You might add 1/4" to 1/2" to the legs by nailing glides on the ends of the legs but that's about it. Cushions are the best bet other than buying taller chair.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Shorten the table legs!
just kidding.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

The other problem with a lot of antiques is that they were not made only for shorter people, but also lighter people. Even a slight change in the geometry could have a major impact on the overall strength of the chair.
We are now putting men 6-3' 240 lbs on chairs that were made for 5-8" at 140 lbs. People have grown quite a bit and in both directions


----------

